# $20 flashlight burns holes in paper in seconds



## KingGlamis (Mar 28, 2008)

So it all started with a co-worker that was impressed by my Surefire G3 Nitrolon with the Lumens Factory 380 lumen insert. I showed it to him yesterday and he had never seen such a bright light. He then asked if I had any other impressive lights. I said sure, I'll bring one tomorrow (which is today). Today I brought my Superfire WF501-D. I showed it to him and said, "I'll bet you can't hold it 1/2" from your hand for 10 seconds." He laughs and says something like "Bring it on, that's no problem!"

He turns it on and holds it near his hand. He has this look on his face like "Big deal, it's just a flashlight." Next thing I hear is "OWWWWWWWWWW, HOLY SH** THAT IS HOT!!!!!!!!!!!" He asks if he made it to 10 seconds as he is feeling the pain of the heat and I tell him that he only made it to 8 seconds.

He is seriously impressed and then asks me if this light will burn paper. I tell him I never really tried.

So tonight I tried burning paper with the WF501-D. Here is the first video of the results. I have a couple more, but they are uploading very slow so please be patient.

Note that the light burns through the paper in mere seconds. I was kind of surprised that the paper didn't actually catch fire, but as you can see, the light still burnt a hole in the paper.


----------



## KingGlamis (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is another video.


----------



## KingGlamis (Mar 28, 2008)

And FYI, the Surefire with the Lumens Factory upgrade would NOT burn a hole in the paper. It made a black spot, but would not burn the paper.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 28, 2008)

didn't you say this will work on 4x RCR123s?


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 28, 2008)

Surefire *makes* a $20 light? :thinking:


----------



## 276 (Mar 28, 2008)

where did you get that light?


----------



## jake25 (Mar 28, 2008)

torchboy; re-read it or click this

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.976

i think this is it.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm confused here:

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/su...ire WF501D 4xCR123A Xenon Flashlight(FX-501D)

or

http://www.szwholesale.com/superfirereg-wf501d-4xcr123a-recommended-p-642.html


----------



## Brozneo (Mar 28, 2008)

ANOTHER thread about burning holes in paper???


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 28, 2008)

jake25 said:


> torchboy; re-read it or click this
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.976
> 
> i think this is it.


 SUPERfire. I didn't think that price sounded right, so I guess I'm not crazy. Just illiterate.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 28, 2008)

Brozneo said:


> ANOTHER thread about burning holes in paper???



It's actually about the WF501-D. The title comes up slightly short maybe. 


Thanks for posting that video. 

BTW....kinda sounds like a "chick flik" in the background....LOL


----------



## Illum (Mar 28, 2008)

hopefully this won't stop the popularity of buying USLs.

I wonder if this should be regarded as a safety issue:candle:
KingGlamis, any word on how much current is being drawn?


----------



## jugg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Try folding the paper in 3-4 layers, it might catch fire then. The "Torch" I bought from Mac will just turn a single layer of paper to ash, but if you fold it over... Fire!


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 28, 2008)

jugg2 said:


> Try folding the paper in 3-4 layers, it might catch fire then. The "Torch" I bought from Mac will just turn a single layer of paper to ash, but if you fold it over... Fire!


----------



## Stereodude (Mar 28, 2008)

I've found that this makes a much better flashlight if your sole purpose is trying to catch things on fire.


----------

